
Reflections on Being CEO of a SaaS Business - zeeshanm
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2016/01/reflections-on-being-ceo-of-a-saas-business-through-year-4-and-5-20m-of-capital-raised-triple-digit-revenue-growth/
======
exolymph
I'm struggling not to find the writing style boastful or arrogant. I can't put
my finger on why I get that vibe, but I do, and it's off-putting. Thoughts?

~~~
Tawheed
It's possible and I'm sorry if it does come off that way. When I write, it is
a tough balance between being showing humility and taking the tone of "here's
what I've learned and I might be wrong" vs. "HERE IS WHAT I'VE LEARNED"

~~~
exolymph
Fair enough!

